
How to write a book in a month - jamesbritt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/she-the-people/wp/2012/11/01/aspiring-novelists-race-to-write-50000-words-during-nanowrimo/
======
jamesbritt
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4735512> for a related topic.

